# SA XD Pistols



## 7starmantis (May 6, 2006)

Ok so for the last few months I've been on this big Glock kick and was just about to go purchase myself and my wife a couple of Glocks when I had the opportunity today to do some shooting with a Springfield XD Subcompact. We usually shoot subcompact because my wife is very small. Anyway, I was heavily impressed and am now looking at carrying one of these instead of a Glock. I'm heading back over there to shoot a different size later.

Anyone here carry an XD of any size? Anyone have any comments about SA or XD ? I'm just looking for as much information as I can get about them to help me macke up my mind.

7sm


----------



## Grenadier (May 6, 2006)

While I don't have a Springfield XD, I did have a HS2000 pistol, which was the very same pistol that Springfield bought the import rights to, and started importing under their own name.  

I still like the Glock better, and that's the brand that I choose to stick with, but there were a few advantages that the HS2000 had:

1) Slightly more comfortable trigger.  Debatable, of course, but the trigger just seemed a bit lighter and smoother.  

2) Ergonomics.  It felt a bit better in certain people's hands.  


The disadvantages: 

The slide required more force to pull, compared to its Glock counterpart.  Not a problem for me (of course!) but there were some folks with lesser hand strength that found it a PITA to rack.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 6, 2006)

I've heard both good and bad about them.  I looked at the XD's before I bought my Glock and decided on the glock for a couple of reasons.  1) the Glocks are a proven design, the XD's have only been out for a few years.  2) The XD has too many safety devices for my liking, to me, the beauty of the Glock design is the fact that it is very simple and there's not much that can go wrong.


----------



## 7starmantis (May 7, 2006)

Good points, I found that the safetys were more to my liking on the XD than the Glock. Also, I found that the XD was easier to break down and clean especially for someone with little experience or hand strength. I'm still not sure which one I'll be going with though.

7sm


----------



## Grenadier (May 8, 2006)

If you're like both, then go to the range, and test both extensively, with an array of ammo.  See which one is more reliable, and which one shoots better for you.  

If anything, I would test several kinds of loads, such as plain ol' Winchester USA / white box ammo from Wal-Mart, along with subsonic 147 grain ammo, and some hotter ammo, just to see if it works well for you.  It also gives you a great chance to find out what ammo you might like.


----------



## arnisandyz (May 8, 2006)

I carry a 9mm XDSC every day. You can read my review (as well as other people's opinions  here...

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25941&highlight=springfield


Also, if your into the larger calibers, theres a new 45ACP XD that holds 13 +1 in a 9mm/40SW size frame.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 11, 2006)

I have one of the Springfield 1911 .45s.  A decent basic gun that works well.  It's one of the mil spec varients and I spent about another 700 bucks to get it to shoot as accurately as my 450 dollar baby eagle .45.  But now that I've spent the money ... I think I like the 1911s trigger better.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 11, 2006)

I spent the last two mornings on the range, and got to try out my friends  brand spankin new XD in 9mm (full size).  I like the trigger pull better on the XD, it seemed a bit lighter than my stock Glock 17.  I shot very well with the XD, and would certainly recommend it.  On the downside, it seemed to bounce around more in the hand than the G17, even from the minimal recoil of 9mm target rounds.  The out the door price for that gun was something like $480 and included night sights, a kydex holster, and mag pouches.  Seems like a heck of a bargain to me.

Lamont


----------

